# Coosa vs ride 155



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Anyone have experience with both and how would you compare the stability.tks


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

I own a 2012 Ride 135...I'm a pretty big guy and I can't tip it, it would dump me overboard first. It isn't the fastest paddling boat, but it will get your there. I don't have a GPS, but on a local lake, I can paddle back to a creek mouth to fish that is about 1300 feet away (according to google maps) in about 10-15 minutes, so figure for me about 1mph paddling speed; and I'm just paddling very leisurely. The Ride 135 is a beast to turn; but not overly so, based on other craft of about the same size. Plenty of storage too.. I know guys who stand up in it as well. The new hull is based on the Commander series, so it's very stable. 

I paddled the Coosa; and yes, it's a faster boat...the seat comfort is better (but not a whole lot IMHO) and the boat is way stable, I doubt I could have tipped it over either. It also turns better. 

All of this being said---the Coosa had a factor I didn't like; I was in a cross breeze and it was very hard to keep tracking straight. I've paddled my Ride in a cross breeze, and while it was also difficult to keep straight, it didn't appear to be as hard as the Coosa--the Coosa can turn practically on a dime, which shows in a cross breeze. I was also paddling from the low seat position; had I been in the high seat position, I suspect I would have been going in circles. 

Apples to Apples, you would compare the Coosa to the new Ride 115, and the Cuda to the new Ride 135. I haven't paddled the Cuda, but know a couple of people who own it and they say it paddles like the Coosa; only faster. It's better in lakes that the Coosa is; by virtue of its' speed. 

The other think about both boats is the fact that they're not really a blank slate as far as rigging is concerned; and a blank slate really isn't offered. The Ride does give you that option; which is what I decided on after talking to a LOT of kayak angler pals. 

Just my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Chuck-Thanks for your reply. Thats some good info. Is there a noticeable difference in what they weigh? I have a heart condition and weight is a major factor. Thats why I bought a tarpon 100 3 years ago. From going to cardiac rehab I have improved greatly but I still dont want to push it. I would like something more stable. Last year I went down to ARC with the intention of buying a Hobie sport but found it was too small. Im 6 ft 200 lbs.I would like a Hobie so I can control the drift with my feet while I cast plus my legs are stronger than my arms. I fish leisurely and not one to run down the lake. This year to get more exercise I intentionally work down the shore and at dark make the run back to the ramp without stopping. I estimate its about 1/2 mile of paddling and I have more left. Because of bills I cant justify in my head a Hobie and I know I couldnt really save. Months ago I saw a video on the ride and was impressed. Forgot about it until the general at the militia site recently mentioned he just got a ride. I cant register over there so I brought it up here. Decisions, decisions.The tarpon has served me very well and I dont regret the purchase. It has brought me in contact with many fish that I would not have caught. Im only thinking now because of what the general said. ARC has a demo day on Saturday so Im thinking of going down there to check things out.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Landlocked you would love the new ride 115.. check it out.. JAM


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Hey Jam I have always valued your opinion and enjoy your blog. Saw the Generals comment about the ride 115 the other day and tried to log in but registration is closed. Whats up with that??


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*With all the Spamer's and SPYBOTS out there,*



landlocked said:


> Hey Jam I have always valued your opinion and enjoy your blog. Saw the Generals comment about the ride 115 the other day and tried to log in but registration is closed. Whats up with that??


You need to e-mail him or the Web administrator and they will approve your login. 

JAM


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Unless you're just dead set on fishing a sit on top I'd suggest a Pungo. It's stable, comfortable, and an EXCELLENT paddling yak.

Agree that the Coosa is better compared to the Ride 115 instead of the 135. I use the Ride 135 in my guide service and it's very stable, carries a ton of gear, paddles ok, tracks well, the only downside is the weight. I like that clients are quickly comfortable enough to stand and fish from the Ride.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

landlocked said:


> Chuck-Thanks for your reply. Thats some good info. Is there a noticeable difference in what they weigh? I have a heart condition and weight is a major factor. Thats why I bought a tarpon 100 3 years ago. From going to cardiac rehab I have improved greatly but I still dont want to push it. I would like something more stable. Last year I went down to ARC with the intention of buying a Hobie sport but found it was too small. Im 6 ft 200 lbs.I would like a Hobie so I can control the drift with my feet while I cast plus my legs are stronger than my arms. I fish leisurely and not one to run down the lake. This year to get more exercise I intentionally work down the shore and at dark make the run back to the ramp without stopping. I estimate its about 1/2 mile of paddling and I have more left. Because of bills I cant justify in my head a Hobie and I know I couldnt really save. Months ago I saw a video on the ride and was impressed. Forgot about it until the general at the militia site recently mentioned he just got a ride. I cant register over there so I brought it up here. Decisions, decisions.The tarpon has served me very well and I dont regret the purchase. It has brought me in contact with many fish that I would not have caught. Im only thinking now because of what the general said. ARC has a demo day on Saturday so Im thinking of going down there to check things out.


Well.. it's about 75 lbs or so without the seat in it, so it's not light. Of course, a Kayak Cart makes moving it easier, I'm sure..and for me, I just use the 'bath mat' trick to put it on top of my car. So, I'm probably only lifting the full weight when I put her back in the storage racks on the side of my shed. 

JAM is right---a 115 would suit you well, I'm sure too; and it's about 8-10 lbs lighter. 

Definitely go down to ARC for the demo day--I don't know who will be there from the WS pro staff. 

Also, I didn't notice much of a weight difference with the Coosa, but then I only helped set the Coosa from shore to water, and was only lifting the back. I think the Coosa and the Ride 115 are close in weight, however. Like you, I'm not a run and gun fishing guy, so I figure my Ride 135 suits me well. 

Plus, Too Busy uses them to chase redfish and trout; so they have to be good..


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Jam - Thanks for the info will do that.
Too Busy - I will think about it but I'm a sit on top type of person.
Chuck I intend to pick them up if possible but I dont know how crowded it will be.
I appreciate everyones comments and will definitely give you a full report next week.


----------

